# wound culture



## Tonyj (Nov 22, 2011)

What is the cpt code for culture swab of wound? Or should I just use 99211?


----------



## h_burson (Nov 22, 2011)

There is no CPT code for the swab of a wound--it is included in the E/M charge.


----------



## Tonyj (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks


----------

